

Why Are Women Paid Less? - dsr12
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/10/why-are-women-paid-less/263776

======
nodata
Related:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MensRights/comments/11lsrw/feminist_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MensRights/comments/11lsrw/feminist_myth_of_women_earning_072_to_a_mans_1/c6nmfiv)

(If it's correct or not, I do not know)

